# Hello and here's my new Rocket set up...



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all

New here, though lurked for a while. Here's a pic of my new Rocket Giotto & Fausto set up. Previously had a Silvia & Rocky which I modded.

And unless my Lotto numbers come up at the weekend, I should be on this for a while.

Cheers!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

beautiful!

is this a HX or DB?


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

absolute beaut! congrats man and welcome to the world of rocket machines!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

greymda said:


> beautiful!
> 
> is this a HX or DB?


HX. R58 is the db machine.

Looks great OP! Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Lovely setup spookiewookie, let us know what you make of the difference in the cup with this upgrade


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks all. Still getting to grips with it. Bought some scales, as I thought I better start doing things right.

Had my eye on a Giotto for a long while and when the tweaked the design this year, it was game over for the Silvia.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh I didn't spot that they tweaked the Giotto, what was the change?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Oh I didn't spot that they tweaked the Giotto, what was the change?


Looks like new knobs (fnarrr)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The pic looks almost identical to the R58 apart from black dial faces.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> The pic looks almost identical to the R58 apart from black dial faces.


If you look a little closer m8 you can see the tell tale angles on the side panels


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes! I was thinking maybe that's what they'd changed - but a second look shows they're still there! The pic almost hides them, but now you say that they're unmissable.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Yes! I was thinking maybe that's what they'd changed - but a second look shows they're still there! The pic almost hides them, but now you say that they're unmissable.


Yeah It's like trick photography almost.

I thought it was a R58 first look but then again nearly every new rocket looks like an R58 at first blush with them putting the R58 R on all their new models taps.


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey Hotmetal, Like Daren says, its mainly cosmetic. New knobs, height adjustable tapered feet, metal cup rail as standard and the sides are flared differently form the previous version. They've also insulated the boiler and added a PID. I think the previous version had a pressure stat.


----------



## chrisworton (Jul 13, 2017)

that looks lovely and im very jealous!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very nice! I like the new knobs. Might get a couple for my Evo.


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey Rob

They do sell them on the Rocket website. But it might me an idea to check that the threads match.

Cheers


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Spookiemurphy said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> They do sell them on the Rocket website. But it might me an idea to check that the threads match.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Good point. Might not bother since I feel a new machine is in my future...


----------

